# 2006 Jetta 2.5L Engine Codes - P0171, P0480, P0455



## mike42979 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello all and thank you in advance. I just bought an 06 Jetta 2 weeks ago knowing it had these codes come up P0171, P0480, P0455. Before purchasing the car i sent the codes to a dealer who said this. (Vacuum hose leaking or broken. one or both cooling fans need to be replaced. gas cap is not sealing or possible leaking in evap line from tank to engine or n80 valve. could range anywhere from $100 to $1000 for all of them to get repaired. dont know until we can diagnose the problems) The car otherwise ran fantastic and i said ok these have to be minor issues.

After transferring title it started to make a popping sound sometimes after i started the engine and it ran a few minutes. Finally i tracked the noise down while it was popping, the noise was coming from the rear. I was looking under the car while the popping noise was happening and i seen the passenger side of the gas tank pulsating slightly and then i seen what appeard to be a huge dent in the center of my gas tank. I immediately thought ok it must have been smashed on the road from the bottom but then the tank started to pop back out and into shape and the popping noise stopped.

I thought that was strange and came to the conclusion it was pressure building up inside. I later confirmed this when it happened again because i opened my gas cap and you can hear a loud hissing noise as if it was sucking in air and immediately the gas tank popped back out again and the noise went away.

I read this thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread which i think has something to do with at least the evap line code but im not sure if this is the cause of the pressure build up. Has anyone experienced this and do you think replacing the N80 valve will resolve it?


----------



## mike42979 (Nov 17, 2012)

Please someone anyone?


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

It's really strange that the tank is under vacuum. I've never heard of these issues before.


----------



## mike42979 (Nov 17, 2012)

It was the purge valve!


----------



## Pooh_Bear86 (Jul 2, 2015)

*code p0455*

I have an 06 wv jetta 2.5 that is reading the code p0455 and I got the purge valve replaced about three months ago. i have only had the car for about four months and the car was making the same sound near the rear as u described.. car made the sound even after i got the purge valve replaced... just yesterday the light came on again any ideas what this popping sound is and what else the problem could be please any ideas?


----------

